# Is there a market for cookies?



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

Seems rather plain-and-simple.  I was trying to determine whether or not if people would buy homemade cookies if given the chance, and if not (or very little), would there be another more popular baked good of choice?  What say you, chef-talkers?


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

There's a huge market for "homemade" cookies.  In fact, people are buying gazillions of "homemade" cookies as we speak.

The bigger, better question is, "Is there a market for YOUR 'homemade' cookies"?

Why would people plunk money on your cookies rather than buy cookies from the store, from a bakery, from a farmers' market, from someone else in your city who's already selling "homemade" cookies to restaurants?

And "because they're better" is not the answer. Some people want inexpensive cookies (albeit not necessarily great cookies).  Some people want innovative cookies (new tastes, new textures, etc.) and they'll pay more for them.  And some people want more convenient, better packaged, more "custom" cookies.  What's "better" for one group of these buyers isn't necessarily better for another group.

Will your cookies be "homemade" in reality?  That is, from your home?  Do you or will you have all the permits, etc. needed?

Do you have the next Mrs. Fields cookie?  The next cookie that EVERY restaurant absolutely must have?

All of these questions fit any baked good idea.

Joe


----------



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

thegardenguru said:


> There's a huge market for "homemade" cookies. In fact, people are buying gazillions of "homemade" cookies as we speak.
> 
> The bigger, better question is, "Is there a market for YOUR 'homemade' cookies"?
> 
> ...


The rest is indeed important, but the bold should be addressed first and foremost. I do not have the permits, but I would very much love to make them homemade. I have seen multiple places that certain states (such as Pennsylvania) allow home baked goods to be sold. Now, does this bypass the permits, licences, etc... or does it simply mean that once those are obtained (How exactly do you go about doing that, if necessary?) you can then sell them?


----------



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, could you begin without permits / licenses (if required) and then acquire them later down the road?


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

You need to research health department requirements, local and state licenses and permits and community zoning laws.  In some cities, the process is pretty easy.  In others, it's quite complex.  Start with your city's planning/business/licensing department.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Only if you have some sought of gimmick that makes yours different from all the other very good ones out there that people have already been buying for years.  Sought of like build a better mouse trap.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Check into health dept requirements first before you do anything from home.  Then once you know what you're dealing with you can decide how you're going to market your cookies.  When I worked at the cafe we had someone who made cookies from all organic ingredients and they were a huge hit with our customer base.  That just said.. they soon tired of her cookies and went on to something else from someone else so we stopped getting her stuff in.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

leeniek makes a great point.

If you come into the "cookie market" with some innovative new cookie, you need to be prepared for a "second act".  And "third act" and "fourth...".

If you choose the innovative approach, you'll attract the innovative-seeking audience.  And they're exactly the ones who will abandon you in time for something even more innovative.

Joe


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Ploofafa, I have found over the years when looking to move my business into a new market or location I look at the used equipment houses in that area and around the US. I know this may sound funny but if you see 10 used chicken fryers, you may what to investigate why so many. I can tell you this, in the last 6 months I have brought 10 pieces of equipment and everywhere I look I see used cookie machines. Most are located in Cali & Florida and most likey due to the economy. Right now you will see many used Subway ovens for sale why they are going out of business. Same with Quizno's

I hope you make 1 million cookies a day


----------

